# Upgraded to 9.2, pkg-plist not executing?



## josh4trunks (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello,

I had a FreeBSD 9.1 build VM I used to make PBIs a few months ago. I decided to install FreeBSD[ ]9.2 and tried rebuilding all of my PBIs.  Everything seems to build successfully, but when installing PBIs / ports based on my source some of the code in pkg-plist doesn't seem to be running.  I did start using pkg-ng and added 
	
	



```
WITH_PKNG=yes
```
 to my /etc/make.conf,

Is there any incompatibility between pkg and pkgng with regards to the pkg-plist file?
https://github.com/josh4trunks/FreeNAS- ... ster/ports

Thanks!

*EDIT*
`make makeplist` doesn't seem to be working for me. I wonder is I somehow have an old port tool?

*EDIT2*
This thread can be deleted.  I didn't update my ports so the stage directory stuff wasn't running properly.


----------

